# Help - Burn through :(



## RenoSport182 (Apr 1, 2006)

I think i made a bit of a mess of this after wet sanding then machine polishing using my DA 

It originally was a scratch and now it's this!

Piccy:



I was thinking of touching it up then wet sanding again using some touch up paint in a small bottle that i have but then thought this kit maybe be better

http://www.paints4u.com/ProductDetails.aspx?productID=5407

Any ideas guys as the best way to deal with it? it's a plastic colour coded bumper by the way.

Cheers.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

im afraid its a respray mate. touch up wont work as the paint has been flattened across the edges of the strike through. on a touch up there is a flat edge for the paint to fill into.


----------



## RenoSport182 (Apr 1, 2006)

karl_liverpool said:


> im afraid its a respray mate. touch up wont work as the paint has been flattened across the edges of the strike through. on a touch up there is a flat edge for the paint to fill into.


Cheers mate, could i use the kit from paints4u then? it's only a tiny area, can't really justify a full bumper respray to be honest.


----------



## Pink_Floyd (Nov 11, 2007)

karl_liverpool said:


> im afraid its a respray mate. touch up wont work as the paint has been flattened across the edges of the strike through. on a touch up there is a flat edge for the paint to fill into.


Yep, it'd be like trying to touch in a picture that's painted on flat glass. When you get a stone chip you effectively fill the cavity left by the damage. On your car you have no such cavity so the only option is to have the panel blown over.


----------



## RenoSport182 (Apr 1, 2006)

Pink_Floyd said:


> Yep, it'd be like trying to touch in a picture that's painted on flat glass. When you get a stone chip you effectively fill the cavity left by the damage. On your car you have no such cavity so the only option is to have the panel blown over.


So i could use the Rattle can kit from Paints4u then i guess?


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

the paint could be an option if you are handy with a spray can. but it can be easy to mess it up a lot more. i think chips away or somewhere like that is gonna be your best option.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

it is possible to DIY it with cans etc, but be prepared to be very disappointed with the finish, it isnt easy at all and you would be best paying someone to sort it im afraid...

looking at the pic you didnt need to wet sand it either, just a DA would fix it :buffer:


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes you can blow it in with a rattle can,would not recommend it if you are in-experienced with painting,if you can get some guidance to blow it in go for that,im more than happy to guide you along with it,i have done this many times with a spray gun,rattle cans make life harder but you could fix it 


Edit,forgot to say,the reason its harder to blow in with a rattle is because you cant thin the paint down like you can in a spray gun.


----------



## RenoSport182 (Apr 1, 2006)

I think i'll give the paints4u spray kit a bash.

I hear the prep is probably the key to getting the best finish possible, with that in mind i will take my time with it 

Got nothing to lose really as long as i don't make it any worse :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

RenoSport182 said:


> I think i'll give the paints4u spray kit a bash.
> 
> I hear the prep is probably the key to getting the best finish possible, with that in mind i will take my time with it
> 
> Got nothing to lose really as long as i don't make it any worse :lol:


You cant make the mark on the paint any worse unless you have absolutely no common sense what so ever,mask of the mark and give it a light coat of primer! you will have to mask off an area 3inches out with the mark,but please please mask the rest of the side of the car off or it will be riddled with overspray,you only need primer in the problem area not on exsisting clearcoat,dosnt need to be a crazy coat of primer either! I'm an ex painter so if you have any problems/questions please just ask.


----------



## Padtwo (Apr 11, 2007)

I used a spray can or two from P4U a while back. I managed to damage front and back bumpers, front one was just a bit of paint off down to primer and back one needed a new bumper. I was quoted around £550-600 to do front and back, maybe a bit more if there was damage underneath. I realise I could probably have found cheaper but he'd only painted the front bumper about 2 months previously (bad couple of months!:wall and done a really good job so I went back. 

I thought with a bit of preparation (ok a lot!) reading up and taking my time doing it I'd try doing the front. It was only the bottom lip of the front bumper, with the hole for the radiator above it so minimal blending required. Bought my cans from P4U, some wet and dry and went for it. Quite pleased with the result. Yes you can see where I've been, if the light is right, you look in the right place, and at the right angle but otherwise I'm happy. Even had enought confidence to do the rear bumper too! Again, pretty happy with it, took my time, learned quite a bit and got a finish I'm happy with. Until my dad reversed into it about a month ago......:doublesho:wall::wall: And so we start again....

So my advice would be read up, take your time and have a go.


----------



## RenoSport182 (Apr 1, 2006)

Padtwo said:


> I used a spray can or two from P4U a while back. I managed to damage front and back bumpers, front one was just a bit of paint off down to primer and back one needed a new bumper. I was quoted around £550-600 to do front and back, maybe a bit more if there was damage underneath. I realise I could probably have found cheaper but he'd only painted the front bumper about 2 months previously (bad couple of months!:wall and done a really good job so I went back.
> 
> I thought with a bit of preparation (ok a lot!) reading up and taking my time doing it I'd try doing the front. It was only the bottom lip of the front bumper, with the hole for the radiator above it so minimal blending required. Bought my cans from P4U, some wet and dry and went for it. Quite pleased with the result. Yes you can see where I've been, if the light is right, you look in the right place, and at the right angle but otherwise I'm happy. Even had enought confidence to do the rear bumper too! Again, pretty happy with it, took my time, learned quite a bit and got a finish I'm happy with. Until my dad reversed into it about a month ago......:doublesho:wall::wall: And so we start again....
> 
> *So my advice would be read up, take your time and have a go.*


I'll be doing exactly that.

Crikey you've had it a bit rough :doublesho


----------

